# Question????



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Is the receiver/frame the same on government and commander models as in are they totally interchangable?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

No, the frames/receivers are not the same.
Yes, they will interchange. Yes, the "bastard" pistol will function.
If I remember correctly, using a full-length barrel/spring/slide on a Commander frame results in an open gap at the end of the frame's dust-cover portion. The gap has no affect upon functioning, but it's a dirt trap.


----------

